# how much pellets for a mini lop?



## ilovepets (Sep 6, 2012)

i believe my breeder told me to feed snickers 3/4 cup a day. i feed her a little more or less, but sometimes i put it in a gravity feeder, enough for a certain amount of days and it lasts and she doesn't over eat. how much do you feed your mini lop?


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 7, 2012)

http://www.rabbit.org/faq/sections/diet.html#babies recommends "1/4 to 1/2 cup pellets per 6 lbs. body weight (depending on metabolism and/or proportionate to veggies)"... mine (holland lop and lionhead) are around 2 lbs each - combined, they probably eat half a cup or a little more each day - I'm generous with the pellets 'cause they're under 7 mos. I used to limit their pellets, but I found that with the sherwood forest food I've switched them to, they're munching throughout the day but they no longer gobble pellets down like they're starving to death so I went back to unlimited.


----------



## missyscove (Sep 7, 2012)

How old is she and how much does she weigh?


----------



## ilovepets (Sep 7, 2012)

she is just over a year and a month old and i havent weighed her lately, but she is at a healthy weight.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Sep 7, 2012)

3/4 may be a little much for a Mini Lop, but it also depends on the quality of the pellet and the dietary requirements of the individual rabbit. If that's what you have been feeding and she is at a healthy weight, then 3/4 cup is perfect for your rabbit.


----------



## ilovepets (Sep 7, 2012)

i feed her Purina one rabbit chow the 'complete' kind


----------

